

Mother Teresa: Anything But A Saint... - khetarpal
http://www.nouvelles.umontreal.ca/udem-news/news/20130301-mother-teresa-anything-but-a-saint.html

======
gdwatson
Some of these accusations are interesting, but there's not enough in the
linked overview to draw any sort of conclusion. It's not clear why agreement
with the authors' policy objectives should be the benchmark for holiness; the
bit about "her overly dogmatic views regarding, in particular, abortion,
contraception, and divorce" stands out.

